# Fav Dog Gear Websites?



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone have a favorite website they get their dog's stuff from??

I've looked at a few popular websites, I like, but am searching for a winter jacket and a leash,collar, harness matching set (if it exists)!! Lol

Anyone know where I look at some nice things? Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are two that I've ordered stuff from with good results:

http://www.sitstay.com AND

http://www.ultrapaws.com


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys!! Great websites!!!


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

I too buy a lot from http://www.gundogsupply.com

If you are looking for coats (warmers, raincoats, etc.) K9 Apparel has breed specific sizing, including Vizsla.. http://www.k9apparel.com

And Outdoor Safety has some of the best first aid equipment for dogs.. http://www.outdoorsafety.net

And J and J Dog Supplies is where I get all my leather leashes and some training aids.. http://www.jjdog.com

And these toys aren't cheap.. and NOTHING is indestructible when Vizsla's are concerned (especially when you have three).. but the toys at http://www.tuffietoys.com are great.. we had a Polly the Pig that lasted a month until for some reason they decided to make their mission of the day the destruction of it..


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

For outdoorsy stuff we like Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/ and Orvis http://www.orvis.com/

For fun collars, we love Dublin Dog http://www.dublindog.com/

For cool sweaters, coats, leashes, collars and other random accessories we love, WagWear http://www.wagwear.com/home.asp


----------

